# New turbo trainer on its way ... now what do I do with it?!



## eml1909 (11 Nov 2011)

My turbo trainer is arriving this weekend (a Cycleops Jet 2) and I was wondering if the good folks on here had any tips about how to use it properly. My main aim is to lose weight (and to get fit), but I'm not training for any particular event.

I'm definitely interested in any advice about the best training DVDs and websites, but - in the first instance - I'd be very interested to have some basic tips about how to use it properly and any advice about some basic training programmes. 

Should I be trying to maintain a steady pace or should I be doing interval training? Should I be using very low gears and spinning (whatever that means!) or shoudl I be pushing hard in high gears? How long should I be training for per session?

Also, what is the best way to measure myself - my Polar speedometer will not work because the sensor is on the front wheel? The cadence sensor will work and so will my heart rate monitor. Do I need to buy an additional sensor for the back wheel so that I can monitor my speed or is that a waste of time?

Any thoughts or advice gratefully received! thanks...


----------



## Dan B (11 Nov 2011)

Intervals are the only way to go, imo: long and steady paces on a turbo are so boring that any training advantage you might get will be more than negated by the loss of mental capacity as your brain rebels and forces its way screaming out of your lacrimal punta


----------



## eml1909 (11 Nov 2011)

Dan B said:


> Intervals are the only way to go, imo: long and steady paces on a turbo are so boring that any training advantage you might get will be more than negated by the loss of mental capacity as your brain rebels and forces its way screaming out of your lacrimal punta




Ok, here's a really stupid question demonstrating my obvious ignorance....

what's th best way to do interval training? Ride fast in a hard gear for a few minutes (3 mins), then recover using an easy gear for a few minutes, then repeat?

Do I just make it up as I go along or is there a "proper" way to do it?


----------



## amaferanga (11 Nov 2011)

My advice would be to just use it a few times first and see how you get on and how long you can tolerate. I never used a turbo until a couple of years ago when I started racing. They're a necessary evil to maintain a good level of fitness through the winter IMO. However, if you just want to keep quite fit and lose weight then I predict you'll really struggle to maintain your motivation to use it. Turbo's work for structured training for a lot of people, but very few people with your goals can stick them for long.

As for intervals, then there's absolutely no point, given your goals, of doing short (~ few minutes) intervals. If you do decide to do intervals then the shortest you do should be about 10 minutes. So do 3 or 4 x 10min at an intensity you can maintain throughout (or the popular 2 x 20min) with a 5-10min break between intervals. This will mean that the first one or even two should be fairly comfortable to complete - if you're breathing out your arse mid-way through the first interval then there's no way you'll be maintaining that intensity to the end. HR can be useful for pacing, but you'll need to take account of cardiac drift and do not go balls out straight from the off to get your HR up into the zone. Use perceived exertion along with HR to find the right gear/speed and then you should see your HR gradually drift upwards throughout each interval.


----------



## eml1909 (11 Nov 2011)

amaferanga said:


> My advice would be to just use it a few times first and see how you get on and how long you can tolerate. I never used a turbo until a couple of years ago when I started racing. They're a necessary evil to maintain a good level of fitness through the winter IMO. However, if you just want to keep quite fit and lose weight then I predict you'll really struggle to maintain your motivation to use it. Turbo's work for structured training for a lot of people, but very few people with your goals can stick them for long.
> 
> As for intervals, then there's absolutely no point, given your goals, of doing short (~ few minutes) intervals. If you do decide to do intervals then the shortest you do should be about 10 minutes. So do 3 or 4 x 10min at an intensity you can maintain throughout (or the popular 2 x 20min) with a 5-10min break between intervals. This will mean that the first one or even two should be fairly comfortable to complete - if you're breathing out your arse mid-way through the first interval then there's no way you'll be maintaining that intensity to the end. HR can be useful for pacing, but you'll need to take account of cardiac drift and do not go balls out straight from the off to get your HR up into the zone. Use perceived exertion along with HR to find the right gear/speed and then you should see your HR gradually drift upwards throughout each interval.




I really appreciate your taking the time to write such a detailed and helpful response - many thanks indeed!


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (11 Nov 2011)

If you're looking to do some form of interval training, and have the ability to pop a TV/Laptop in front of the trainer, then the Sufferfest vids get good press.


----------



## HLaB (11 Nov 2011)

Do you really want an honest answer eml, 'what do I do with it' leave it in the box and get outside  Seriously a lot of folk I know are recommending the Sufferfest DVD's and from reviews they seem to be a good solution to the boredom. Myself I just try to vary it maybe going for a 10 mile TT on the turbo and slap the mp3 on and pedal in rhythm to that, maybe doing one track on the lowest setting, one track on the hardest setting and perhaps something in between and throw in the occasional sprint (I think the fastest I've been so far is 57.7mph to go 1 inch  ). I've never been too structured a person  and I prefer a set distance (as oppose to a set time), as I can tell my self, if I'm completely bored to pedal faster and finish faster. Not really a boredom issue on the road but similarly I like to be able to tell my self, if I pedal harder I can get to the top of the hill sooner, rather than going for 10mins up a hill and having no energy to go that last 500m.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (12 Nov 2011)

Laptop or dvd player is good. If you have a laptop someone posted all the TdF stages from last year on YouTube. I have the eurosport player and will work through the grand tour highlights. There's a book available for around a tenner which is basically full of hrm based turbo sessions. I'm on my phone at the mo. When I'm on the computer I'll post a link. I intend to buy it for the winter.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (12 Nov 2011)

Ghost Donkey said:


> There's a book available for under a tenner which is basically full of hrm based turbo sessions.


Available on Amazon for £10.80 or cheaper from re sellers. DOn't own it yetr so can't commment on quality/usefulness.


----------



## Brahan (13 Nov 2011)

Well done on the turbo purchase. If you're only using it as a device to get fit, then jump on it any time and try to enjoy yourself. If you're looking for a measurable improvement then learn how to calibrate it: Same tyre pressure, same amount of revolutions in rear wheel until it stops from a certain mph, checking heart rate during the same 10 minute warm up etc. There are a number of things to check. 

Forget about the boredom factor that folk go on about. Learn to enjoy the suffering






There are loads of free turbo interval sets you can find online. Get searching and enjoy the results.


----------



## banger (14 Nov 2011)

Have a look here for turbo training programs

http://www.abcc.co.uk/Articles/turbotrn1.html


----------



## Garz (14 Nov 2011)

Towel
Big fan
Something to watch
Something to listen to
Water
Prepare for sweat, pain and potential boredom. Dream of the times you were out in the sun with just a jersey and shorts...


----------



## Lard Armstrong (15 Nov 2011)

How about a 4 minute killer workout ? Something similar practised by the GB track team....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-intensity_interval_training#Tabata_Method

Good news : only 4 minutes long
Bad news : it's a killer !


----------



## Enigma2008 (11 Dec 2011)

Hi
To lose weight through exercise it's important to understand how the body uses fuel during exercise. Short high intensity intervals (high heart rate stuff) predominantly uses sugars in the form of glycogen stored in the muscles and liver. To lose weight you need your body to burn fats. This requires that you exercise at lower intensity/heart rates for longer periods. You can do this on a turbo but as mentioned it gets to be boring, especially day after day. 
If you can get out on a bike then you'll stay on it longer, if not I suggest not more than an hour on the turbo at a time, perhaps every other day and take something to distract you, DVD/CD/MP3 etc. You don't need to be working hard just turning the pedals briskly to the point of just able to sing to a tune/hold a conversation. If you can't you're working too hard! Take a drink, water!!! Anything else contains calories.

Split the session to make it interesting, warm up 10-15 minutes, 15 minutes at X heart rate/speed/cadence, then 15 minutes at Y and 15 minutes at Z followed by 5 minutes cool down. 

To lose a pound of weight requires a deficit of 3600 calories and my estimate is that an hour on the turbo will burn 450-600 calories.


----------



## jonathanw (11 Dec 2011)

Garz said:


> Towel
> Big fan
> Something to watch
> Something to listen to
> ...


 
+1 to that, very good avice


----------



## Fletch456 (11 Dec 2011)

+1 for posting...as just got a new turbo and not really been into it before want plan to maintain fitness over winter so have read the responses with interest.


----------



## amaferanga (11 Dec 2011)

Enigma2008 said:


> Hi
> To lose weight through exercise it's important to understand how the body uses fuel during exercise. Short high intensity intervals (high heart rate stuff) predominantly uses sugars in the form of glycogen stored in the muscles and liver. To lose weight you need your body to burn fats. This requires that you exercise at lower intensity/heart rates for longer periods. You can do this on a turbo but as mentioned it gets to be boring, especially day after day.
> If you can get out on a bike then you'll stay on it longer, if not I suggest not more than an hour on the turbo at a time, perhaps every other day and take something to distract you, DVD/CD/MP3 etc. You don't need to be working hard just turning the pedals briskly to the point of just able to sing to a tune/hold a conversation. If you can't you're working too hard! Take a drink, water!!! Anything else contains calories.
> 
> ...


 
Rubbish (apart from perhaps your final sentence).

Here's a question for you:

Which will lead to greater weight loss - regularly riding for an hour on the turbo at the easy pace you describe and burning 500 calories or doing a more intense session (say 2x20 threhsold intervals which with rest periods, warm-up and cool-down would be about an hour) and burning 800 calories in an hour?


----------



## Garz (11 Dec 2011)

I think what is more beneficial (to the both of your methods) is the calorie control. Whether you train for an easier hour or pump out an intense 40 min vein throbber is not much use if you do not eat/drink wisely.

Years ago when both myself and the wife were unfit she went on a strict WW diet. I participated but at meal times (didnt go to the meeting etc) only and lost well over a stone and done no exercise. You don't necessarily have to exerice to lose weight, weight loss and fitness however are not the same goals!

I will mention though that when I dropped to a racing snake weight last year the hills were a doddle, obviously though a reasonable fitness base is essential.


----------

